#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜獸人>漫畫（噬魂者）

## BGs

因為不知道標題格式該怎麼設定，所以就用這個標題～

照例(？)，是個小角色，而且是反派角色
這個作者畫風蠻特別的，不過底下找到的是網路上的同人圖

故事中狼人有不死的特性，或許以後他的戲份會增加(也就是說漫畫還在連載)
那麼，請猜是哪部漫畫吧～

出處會在解答公布後附上

----------


## 和魯夫

Soul eater(一秒)

----------


## 狐羽靈

噬魂者的自由XD
終於有會的...雖然是第二名...
他呆呆的(放魔法K到自己)...還滿可愛的呢

----------


## M.S.Keith

噬魂者的狼人自由˙ ˙+
雖然不是我喜歡的類型不過個性不錯˙3˙++(?)

跟他比起來真的Black Star好太多了~"(汗

----------


## BGs

大家都答對囉～

這是*噬魂者*(Soul Eater，連結至尖端出版社的介紹)，作者[spacer]  [spacer]大久保篤

用來提問的的圖片取自"朝日新聞"
第一張的作者是火月（カヅキ），第二張不確定（爆）

比較有趣的地方是他開始的故事採多線主軸，主角似乎不是唯一（？）
而有點讓人感到違和的部分在於，故事存在「不得要領的暴力」(pointless violence)。或許這也是他一項吸引人的特色吧（？？）

----------

